

Ask YC: Mobile app vs Web app ideas - wongwf82

I'm a programmer and every now and then come up with ideas that could be YC-worthy.<p>I'm curious what percentage of YC alumni build mobile apps. Of those, which ones have decent to great success?<p>I'm trying to understand how good mobile app ideas are measured.
======
argonaut
1\. As you probably know by now, the idea matters much less than you/yourteam.
Probably to the extent where the difference between a web or mobile app idea
is irrelevant.

2\. You can look for yourself at the YC startup index
([http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2013/03/the-y-combinator-
inde...](http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2013/03/the-y-combinator-index/)).
Look at the app MAU.

3\. Keep in mind that many startups will have a mobile app AND a web app, or
they'll offer a web API AND a mobile API. Like Dropbox, for example.

------
JT123
What matters in the early stage is your team's passion, skills and commitment
to do something. Mobile or no mobile, good idea or bad idea, if you dont have
above than you are not heading anywhere wrt running your startup.

